# ELU Router Model MOF 96



## Andrew Jaworski (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the above router, it is old but in a perfect working order.
It has been suplied with a nut/collet suited for 1/4inch bits.
Is it possible to obtain another nut/collet suited for 6mm and also 8mm bits.
Thank you in anticipation.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Andrew Jaworski (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the above router, it is old but in a perfect working order.
It has been suplied with a nut/collet suited for 1/4inch bits.
Is it possible to obtain another nut/collet suited for 6mm and also 8mm bits.
Thank you in anticipation.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Steve with the black dog (Jun 17, 2008)

I have just bought a MOF 96/2 and had a play with it for the very first time when I got home from work tonight. It's rather good! Mine is also pretty old (Swiss made).

I read an article saying that the Trend T5 is a copy of the ELU - that takes a 1/4 and 8mm collet, so I was hoping that the Elu also could take an 8mm.

So there are two of us who want the answer to this question

Steve


----------



## IrishRay (Oct 13, 2008)

The DeWalt DE6950 6mm collet should fit the MOF 96. The DeWalt DE6952 is the 8mm collet. I know that they fit my ELU OF 97E (the original DW621). Trend probably make them with similar model numbers. You should be able to find them on ebay.co.uk if not elsewhere. Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve with the black dog (Jun 17, 2008)

IrishRay said:


> The DeWalt DE6950 6mm collet should fit the MOF 96. The DeWalt DE6952 is the 8mm collet. I know that they fit my ELU OF 97E (the original DW621). Trend probably make them with similar model numbers. You should be able to find them on ebay.co.uk if not elsewhere. Hope this helps.



What's the standard collet size for the ELU OF 97E then?


----------



## IrishRay (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought my OF 97E secondhand in Germany and it came with an 8mm collet. I suspect it was original but can't be 100% sure.


----------



## Steve with the black dog (Jun 17, 2008)

IrishRay said:


> I bought my OF 97E secondhand in Germany and it came with an 8mm collet. I suspect it was original but can't be 100% sure.


Thanks Ray

Does it also have a 6mm collet?

Steve


----------

